# Solved: Graphics Driver unistall has wrecked PC. Help!



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

Today i had to uninstall my graphics drivers (ATi HD5870 13.10 beta drivers) because they were causing some issues. I did so, and was for some reason met with a black screen (with cursor visible) when logging into windows. I booted into safe mode, my only option, to reinstall the drivers, and found an error during installation saying 'detection driver not found' and the instal failed. I followed instructions to use driver sweeper and atiman to remove all ati drivers for a clean install. After doing so i still could not get it to work. after another reboot, i find that my PC now blue-screens imdeiately and restarts (after the blue windows8 splash, which for some reason is coming earlier than previously, as i have 2 windows installs on the disk, and usualy had the option of which to boot into)

i cannot find any reason for this, have tried bypassing the gpu and using the igpu on my Intel chip, no change. 

I REALLY would like to avoid a wipe as i have LOTS of work i havent backed up recently (i know, i know..).

Can anyone suggest any fixes? I can provide any more info,

thanks!

EDIT: Update: Removing the GPU allowed me to boot again, and reinstall the drivers. strangely, i can boot fine using the iGPU, with the card plugged in, but if i use the GPU as the output i get the same early boot and black screen after the splash screen...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You should NEVER use a BETA driver - they are basically drivers released for testing purposes
2. I think you should read the doc here paying particular attention to this


> Close all opened applications including any live monitoring anti-virus, firewall, remote-access, or webcam software before attempting to install the AMD Catalyst Driver


http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/InstallCatalystDriversForWindows.aspx

I would use this info to ensure it is uninstalled
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU57RemoveOldGraphicsDrivers.aspx

and then attempt to install the certified driver


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

I have installed the certified driver, but when booting i have an output until the windows 8 splash screen fades, then i have a black screen. strangely my monitor does not go into low power mode, which it usualy would if it detected nothing on screen or no input..im stuck as to what to try next


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

thats when it hands over to the card

what psu

make 

model

wattage


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you think the card could have blown? 

Its an HD 5870 Sapphire (not vapor-x but similar thing)

Its been running fine for years until the uninstall of the drivers, no other changes in the PC. Plenty of wattage headroom. 

thanks


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what psu


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Did you follow the instructions I provided for completely uninstalling all the graphics drivers and related software
This is most important especially after the install of a beta driver

2. Did you also follow the advice re the anti virus and firewall as these especially if not the Windows Defender AV can prevent the proper install of all driver files

3. After that and when you have the driver installed if normal mode will not work- try safe mode again - which uses the windows generic driver for the graphics rather than your AMD driver
If that is OK then try low resolution mode which uses if possible your amd driver in that mode as against the windows generic driver

4. It could be the graphics card, unlikely as it appears with the scenario of events. As you say all was fine until the uninstall of the Beta driver.
HOWEVER - it depends I think on what the issues were


> Today i had to uninstall my graphics drivers (ATi HD5870 13.10 beta drivers) because they were causing some issues.


This is the aspect that concerns me


> and found an error during installation saying 'detection driver not found' and the instal failed. I followed instructions to use *driver sweeper and atiman to remove all ati drivers for a clean install.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> IN my experience the use of driver sweeper and anything on the same lines is unnecessary all you need is the AMD procedure - usually
> 
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above if it is Sapphire HD5870 1GB

*System Requirements*

PCI Express® based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard.
4X75 Watt 6-pin PCI Express power connector is required for CrossFireX™ system.
2X75 Watt 6-pin PCI Express power connector is required.
Certified power supplies are recommended. Please refer to: http://support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/listing.aspx
1024MBMinimum of system memory.
Installation software requires CD-ROM drive.
DVD playback requires DVD drive.
Blu-ray™ / HD DVD playback requires Blu-ray / HD DVD drive.
For an AMD CrossFireX™ system, a second same AMD Radeon™ graphics card, an AMD CrossFireX™ Ready motherboard and one AMD CrossFireX Bridge Interconnect cable per graphics card (optional) are required.
To support 3 displays, one of the monitors has to support DisplayPort.
500 Watt Power Supply is required.
600WattPower Supply is recommended for CrossFireX™ System.
Additionally you should always check the Sapphire site, even if that then links you to the AMD site, as not all AMD drivers for the graphic processing chip - are suitable for Sapphire cards. This is not just a Sapphire matter, it applies to all graphic cards.
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/download_index.aspx?psn=0006&lid=1

and from the Sapphire site
*Question: I get the following error: "Zero display service error" during the installation of ATI video drivers. How to do ?*
Answer: Uninstall everything related to ATI from your computer(very important to erase everything related to ATI). Go to Add/Remove Programs and use the ATI Uninstall utility. 1. Then go to Control Panel 2. Select the System Icon 3. Choose the Hardware tab 4. Click on Device manager. 5. Here check out Display Adapters (double click on it to extend the list of adapters available). - does it say Radeon 'your model' Series? - does it say Radeon 'your model' Series Secondary? If so, disable the first one on top by right clicking on it and choosing disable. Your computer will want to reboot. Let it reboot. After the computer reboots 1. Go to www.amd.com and download the most recent driver package for your card. 2. Install it. Once the installation is complete your computer will reboot and the problem should be fixed. It is posible that you will not remove everything related to ATI and still remain some hidden files somewhere, if the above steps don't work you can consider formating your windows partition, this procedure is also known as Clean Install. (071225)

*Question: Driver Remove Process*
Answer: Please download this document to lean how to.(20090722)


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

with the 5870 your psu needs to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021&name=Power-Supplies


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have a 1kw psu so there should be no problem there. the card seems to work fine until the splash screen, including during uefi bios. i really dont know what is up


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no further advice that I can offer until you have tried all I have suggested in my posts 7 and 8, which you have not yet made any reply to
When you have tried all those suggestions and we have the results it MAYBE that we can move to the next stage

I think what my colleague is saying is NOT that it is particularly a PSU of sufficient overall wattage and amps on the 12 v rail but is it a quality make
Many PSU`s of the cheaper variety can fail to supply the required power to a graphics card and yet still run the computer until a further demand is made - when a component in the PSU fails on demand
A check on voltages using CPUID or similar may be of advantage

HOWEVER *dai* will no doubt come back to you


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

delete the filters

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/driverssupport/ss/upperfilters-lowerfilters-sbs.htm

and then run the install


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for that, i will try that when i am back with the mahcine. i have tested it in another machine and it worked fine there so i guess that rules out card failure. the PSU seems to not be causing any other issues, and was working right up until the driver uninstall so i think that is probably fine to, is there any other way to check that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume you are saying


> thanks for that


to my colleague for his suggestion re the delete the filters
If and when you decide to try the suggestions as per my post 7 and 8, then I may be able to help further as per my post 11.
The links at the end of my posts 7 and 8 are I think the way forward
Possibly after you have tried my colleagues suggestion



> the PSU seems to not be causing any other issues, and was working right up until the driver uninstall so i think that is probably fine to, is there any other way to check that


As I said



> A check on voltages using CPUID or similar may be of advantage


http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

the free one

Good luck with it


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have tried all but safe mode and low res mode, as i am not at the machine now. i believe i uninstalled correctly, following the correct reinstall proceedure. i will try the CPUID as well. thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Control Panel - programs and features uninstall any reference to ATi drivers for graphics
Reboot
Device Manager - uninstall the device
Reboot
DO not then allow windows to install the driver - install it yourself from the download that you have previously saved

I have already provided you with the link for the Sapphire site


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks. how can i stop windows from installing the driver itself? will there be a pop-up? i have never noticed one


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

install from low resolution mode

low resolution mode

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode#


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

and should i boot into that with the monitor plugged into the gpu itself, or still in the onboard?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

boot from the onboard
in the device manager disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
install the card
change the video cable from the onboard to the card and go into low resolution mode


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i get the exact same result booting into low res mode, no input to the monitor after the splash screen. there is an audible click from the mobo/card (cant isolate which) during splash just before the screen goes black. could that indicate anything?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

audible click - could be a fault on the graphics card, check the seating in the slot and the power connector

Having uninstalled all the drivers from the Sapphire - as on the link I sent you and then the separate instructions, you should then having gone device manager and uninstalled the device, be able then to go back device manager after reboot, find the device - which will either be using generic windows drivers or will be shown as unidentified click update driver, then click I will choose and use the download from the Sapphire site


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have uninstalled as you suggested. checked the seating and power connectors. could this simply be a card that has died at a coincidental time? or is there anything else i could try? i was planning on upgrading cards soonish to catch up with next gen consoles (this is my gaming device), so i guess if there really is no hope for it i could bring the update forwards, but i'd really like to drag out as much life as possible from this is there is any chance of it working.
many thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK but have you NOW installed the driver for that card offered by Sapphire from THEIR site


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have tried that, it seems to make no difference. im really out of ideas. strangley, when running Virtual MVP the system detects the gpu is working, i cant figure out what is causing the issue. 

as an aside, if i were to replace it with a new gpu (my plan in the not too distant future) is there a chance this issue might persist, or would installing a new part likely not be affected? many thanks


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if you can try your card in a friends machine or borrow a card to try in yours

take the side off the case and post the make and model of the psu


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it has been tested


> i have tested it in another machine and it worked fine there so i guess that rules out card failure.


that is a quote from your post 13

However I am confused as on your post 23 you ask


> could this simply be a card that has died at a coincidental time?


I tend to think we are back to the card slot OR the PSU , as this is clearly indicative of something wrong


> there is an audible click from the mobo/card (cant isolate which) during splash just before the screen goes black. could that indicate anything?


so now I think we are at the suggestion from my colleague dai


> borrow a card to try in yours


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

I have posted another topic as this may be an unrelated issue, but i now have the same problem with the onboard gpu (the card itself is uninstalled and sitting on my desk, but i have just installed 8.1 (hoping it may clean up any issue) and now have the black screen after boot again. theres a chance the installation could have failed some how, though i can run at full res from the onboard in safe mode. i dont know how much this helps. in terms of borrowing a friends card to test, everyone i know is a console gamer unfortunately so that is not an option currently. thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO


> but i have just installed 8.1 (hoping it may clean up any issue


not the best move, as it never stood a chance of sorting out the problem
Did you run the upgrade advisor for 8.1 as it may well be that there are aspects not fully compatible
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-assistant-download-online-faq


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i did, there were no issues, and i had hoped it might clear any default driver issues that there may have been. thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> but i now have the same problem with the onboard gpu (the card itself is uninstalled and sitting on my desk, but i have just installed 8.1 (hoping it may clean up any issue) and now have the black screen after boot again. theres a chance the installation could have failed some how, though i can run at full res from the onboard in safe mode.


Safe mode uses a generic windows driver.
Try low resolution mode which if it can use it will use the onboard graphics chip driver in that mode


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i saw a post earlier where they said there was a problem with the d/load in the uk d/l 8.1 again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You did well to find that* 8.1 upgrade advisor -*


> i did, there were no issues, and i had hoped it might clear any default driver issues that there may have been. thanks


I only found it by accident on another topic last night

I think the way forward - not necessarily to a solution - unfortunately but to provide us with some more info to work with is
1. Post the results of the HW Monitor showing voltages and temps - I think I provided the link earlier in the topic- as below
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Post 14 refers
2. Check device manager now you have 8.1 installed for any indications of warnings there
3. Download this and post the results of this please - 
HW INFO
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

free edition 
32 or 64 as necessary

I cannot help wondering if the latest problem is the load on the system of downloading and installing 8.1
If that onboard graphics should come back when the system has cooled down and rebooted - that would be an indication of something failing under load - which may indeed be why the graphics card fails -


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i had read about it on a blog some where luckily. 
i cannot manage to find a way to redownload 8.1, i downloaded it from the store, which i cannot access from safe mode


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i will run the hardware monitor, but i rarely get temps above 40degrees cpu, very well ventilated tower etc.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please run BOTH
HW Monitor and HW Info
Please post the results of both
HW MON as a screenshot and HWInfo as the file copy and paste

Have you tried low resolution mode
as Safe Mode is not going to provide all the info we need
Have you checked device manager


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i am unable to boot into low resolution mode, assuming that is the 'enable low resolution video' boot option in 8.1? if that is a problem would a dxdiag output help for the hardware description? thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No I do not think so


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> No I do not think so


Sorry, do you mean low resolution mode is not 'low resolution video', or that a dxdiag read out will not help?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I meant the dxdiag
On this screen in BIOS setup - what do you have for the onboard graphics

and also what connection are you using HDMI or VGA D-Sub


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i have it set to iGPU out as default, hdmi out, set to auto memory and frequency. its an asus z77 board with an i5 3570k at standard clock speed. 12gb ram. thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks
I have nothing further to offer until you can get us something to look at on voltages etc from the monitors


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

CPUID gives out the attatched txt file, hwmonitor does not seem to want to instal in safe mode, which is all i can boot into


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

does it produce a screen window as on the link page

or was this not on the report
Hardware monitor ITE IT87
Voltage 0 1.46 Volts [0x5B] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 1 1.60 Volts [0x64] (VIN1)
Voltage 2 3.30 Volts [0xCE] (+3.3V)
Voltage 3 5.08 Volts [0xBD] (+5V)
Voltage 4 12.22 Volts [0xBF] (+12V)
Voltage 7 4.78 Volts [0xB2] (+5V VCCH)
Voltage 8 3.14 Volts [0xC4] (VBAT)
Temperature 0 34°C (93°F) [0x22] (TMPIN0)
Temperature 1 38°C (100°F) [0x26] (TMPIN1)
Temperature 2 40°C (103°F) [0x28] (TMPIN2)
Fan 0 2258 RPM [0x12B] (FANIN0)
Fan 1 724 RPM [0x3A4] (FANIN1)
Fan PWM 0 0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM0)
Fan PWM 1 0 pc [0x0] (FANPWM1)
Fan PWM 2 99 pc [0x7F] (FANPWM2)


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

no there was no voltage info strangely. all the information that was on screen was the hdd info.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

it must be that it is not seeing the sensors in safe mode for the voltages and temps
I am sorry
I have no suggestion to make
Presumably or should I say hopefully, you created an image before you decided to upgrade to 8.1
Personally if it were me I would consider going back to it.

BEFORE you do I would see what happens with a boot to Puppy in ram
That means you will have to make a CD from an ISO image 
Do you wish to try that please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re last if you do
http://forums.techguy.org/8478763-post6.html

although my post is directed to recovery of data, it will be interesting to see what happens when you boot it with a Puppy CD


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i can see the volatges and temps in the bios and they seem normal. 
i will try get some cds/dvds tomorow and give that a try. what would be the best way to backup, given that this drive has apps linked to it from other drives. is there a way to copy everything, including links, but not the OS, then reinstall windows and restore all the apps and data? thanks.


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

hi thanks for all your help, looks like i am going to have to go nuclear after some more fiddling to no avail. i will do a system refresh, but first i would like to ask the best way to back up my *entire* hard drive to another internal. i would like this so that is everything were to go horribly wrong (or the reason is a harddrive error for example) i could just copy the WHOLE backup onto a new/wiped drive and have it "work" like it is now, all links to apps on other drives etc still in place. is this a possibility, especialy given i am in safe mode? thanks a lot!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

these have a lot on it

http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-use-system-image-backup

http://blogs.technet.com/b/keithmay...-of-windows-8-windows8-itpro-tipoftheday.aspx


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for those, a lot simpler than the massive piece i was currently reading through. just so i can have some peice of mind, a system image emcompasses EVERYTHING on thr drive right? so if it is restored it will be a complete clone?
many thanks

EDIT apparently it cannot be done in safe mode anyway...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

this is the one we used to use with win7

don't know if it works with win8

http://www.xxclone.com/iproduct.htm


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the easiest way depending on your resources is to put the hard drive with the problems in another computer and image the drive to another destination
That way you do not have the concern of the program you use not running in safe mode
Easeus Todo FREE is the one I use
http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

It will not run in Safe Mode and you would have to use the paid version to make the disc and then boot from that - but I think it easier, if you have the capability to follow the first suggestion

I presume PUPPY was not tried


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i did not try PUPPY, i was uncertain what was meant. i am trying currently to create a windows 8.1 recovery disk, which in itself does not seem simple, to perform a refresh. i was able to create a windowsx64 iso from the edt download file on my c drive, but when inserting it as recovery media i get an error "The media inserted is not valid". the only thing i can think of now is to wait until someone makes an 8.1 iso for torrent (i understand the legality, but would be using my own purchased liscence) and burn that to use that as a recovery disk. i really am stumped.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck
Regretfully I have no further advice that I can offer


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

sounds like it did not make/create the iso correctly,or it is missing some files

that is xxclone was so popular it did not miss anything

do you have 8.1 downloaded file from ms on the computer


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

the issue is being reported by others as well, it seems like the 8.1 iso will not allow refreshes on 8.1, which is bizzare. as i said i used a tool to create the iso from the hidden download file, as i didnt know it was possible to make a recovery drive before the install. i also have 8.1 on my laptop, but no options there to create a recovery cd. is it likely that the downloaded files could be incomplete perhaps?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Whilst as I said I do not have any further advice
I presume you do know that you cannot simply burn the ISO to a disc
It will return - similar to what you have - the media inserted is not valid etc.
You have to use an ISO burning program
Similar to the one I sent in PUPPY which you decided not to try or of course windows 7 has its own such program

When you say 


> i did not try PUPPY, i was uncertain what was meant


you simply make the CD and boot from it, if Puppy then displays correctly, you know that it is a Windows issue, as against a hardware problem


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i used an iso burner, but from my reading now, it seems that the esd files are not changed when you upgrade to 8.1 online, so the burnt dvd is still only recovery for 8.0. i had misunderstood PUPPY, i will try it when i have some more time. many thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Puppy runs in ram
I have used it extensively and I think it is excellent, not only as a recovery medium, when windows will not load, but also as a test of hardware.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

when i download,i burn to disk with imgburn

then use the disk to install

when i need it i reinstall from the disk

a upgrade has to be done from within windows

http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

for what its worth, i have found the culprit. Virtu MVP, which was supplied with the motherboard. Uninstalled it and back to full working order. In case anyone else is in this position.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted

thanks for posting the cause of the problem


----------

